#  > THEATER FORUM FORA >  > THEATER FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Dynacord DPM 4000 ProMatrix

## T_Sound

Hallo allemaal,

ik ben me sinds kort aan het interesseren voor het PROMATRIX omroep systeem van Dynacord, met name de DPM 4000 paging manager, gezien dit het belangrijkste apparaat in de schakeling is.

Met het programma PROMATRIX Designer, configureer je de DPM 4000, nu heb ik de LITE versie gedownload van hun site, maar kun je met de lite versie (niet te verwareen met de DEMO dacht ik, dies nog beperkter???) de basis setup instellen of heb je daar de volledige versie voor nodig? Verder vraag ik mij af of je met een computer waar je niet ooit de basis instellingen mee hebt gedaan, je daar eerst een backup van de huidige instellingen van de DPM 4000.

Uiteindelijk is mijn bedoeling om de AUX ingangen te activeren en daar een prioriteit aan te geven (indien dit niet al automatisch word gedaan), want deze zijn nog niet geactiveerd of het volume staat gedempt. Tevens wil ik een aantal zones van de zaal (ik ga er in dit geval even vanuit dat er meerdere zones zijn) in volume veranderen ivm verstaanbaarheids problemen.

Om jullie niet met teveel info te belasten is mijn vraag: kan ik dit doen met PROMATRIX Designer LITE of heb ik hier echt de full variant van nodig en zo ja, waar tover ik die vandaan, gezien ik bij dynacord zelf ook niet veel wijzer wordt van het hoe en wat.

alvast bedankt

----------


## rinus bakker

Ik hoop dat geluidsmensen hier wel iets van begrijpen...
Misschien moet er een subrubriek komen met 

*"Theatergeluidsapparatuurinregelsoftwarebedienings  gemak"?
*
oid.

----------

